# Script pour quitter une appli quand on la ferme



## bidou1230 (8 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

D'abord excusez moi si je post au mauvais endroit ou si ma question vous paraît triviale, mais je suis novice dans le domaine.

J'aimerais créer un script qui me permette qu'une application (Aperçu en l'occurence) soit quittée quand on la ferme. 
Pour être plus clair, j'aimerais transformer un pomme W en pomme Q pour cette application.

Est-ce possible? Si oui, pouvez-vous m'aider?

Merci d'avance,

Bidou.


----------



## tatouille (8 Mars 2009)

ecrit ton application et fait ce que tu veux avec les events
preview c'est preview fonctionne comme cela c'est tout, ca se voit que tu as l'habite
d'avoir plusieurs documents ouverts dans differentes fenetres...

la scriptabilite des applications c'est pas fait pour ca, si tu veux des propres options t'ouvres xcode
et tu utilises tes mimines et fait ton appli


----------



## FitzChevalerie (8 Mars 2009)

Que d'agressivité dans cette réponse, encore quelqu'un qui a passé un mauvais week-end... C'était juste une question qui ne méritait surement pas cette diatribe...
Pour ta question, je ne comprend pas trop l'interet de quitter l'application, sauf si tu es très juste en RAM...


----------



## bidou1230 (8 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir,

J'avoue être très surpris par la réponse de tatouille... Si ma question ne mérite pas selon vous une réponse, n'y répondez pas, mais inutile d'être véhément.

Pour FitzChevalerie, l'intérêt concerne juste un confort personnel et non une utilisation abusive de la RAM.

Merci à ceux qui apporteront des réponses,

Bidou.


----------



## tatouille (9 Mars 2009)

FitzChevalerie a dit:


> Que d'agressivité dans cette réponse, encore quelqu'un qui a passé un mauvais week-end... C'était juste une question qui ne méritait surement pas cette diatribe...
> Pour ta question, je ne comprend pas trop l'interet de quitter l'application, sauf si tu es très juste en RAM...



vraiment mais n'importe quoi... arrete de fumer mon gas, rien d'agressif les faits only la solution est ecris ton application, pour le reste depuis on a invente le swap, de plus je suis toujours en week end, toujours dimanche ici


----------



## tatouille (9 Mars 2009)

bidou1230 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'avoue être très surpris par la réponse de tatouille... Si ma question ne mérite pas selon vous une réponse, n'y répondez pas, mais inutile d'être véhément.
> 
> ...



ce n'*est pas possible de changer le comportement d'une application* si les devs ne te le proposent pas explicitement en creant un pont applescript, si tu veux changer ces comportements tu ecris ton application avec tes idees, de plus ton idee est pas vraiment logique

j'ouvre plusieur fenetres et travaille avec plusieur documents je veux en fermer un et garder les autres que se passe t-il je quitte l'application? et je crois que c'est le pourquoi du pourquoi


----------



## tatouille (9 Mars 2009)

bidou1230 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'avoue être très surpris par la réponse de tatouille... Si ma question ne mérite pas selon vous une réponse, n'y répondez pas, mais inutile d'être véhément.
> 
> ...



c'est que tu n'as pas ete a l'ecole ou as des problemes de lecture je te donne la solution et te dis que ce n'est pas possible et essaye d'eclaicir la logique illogique derriere, si apres tu ne veux entendre que toi meme en disant mais si... tu restes tout seul et tu poses des questions devant ton mirroir


----------



## boissonnfive (10 Mars 2009)

Bonjour Bidou,

Si c'est seulement le Pomme+Q que tu veux transformer en Pomme+W il y a une *bidou*ille facile à faire:
- Il faut que XCode soit installé
- clique droit sur l'application Aperçu dans le dossier Applications
- Sélectionner "Afficher le contenu du paquet"
- Aller dans "Contents/Resources/French.lproj"

Tu double cliques sur le fichier MainMenu.nib: Interface Builder va ouvrir le menu de l'application Aperçu. Tu n'as plus qu'à modifier le sous-menu "Quitter Aperçu" en changeant la "Key equiv." Pomme+Q par Pomme+W.

Par contre, si tu voulais quitter l'appli Aperçu en cliquant sur la croix rouge, ça ne marche pas.
Bonne Soirée.

PS:
Une petite question pour Tatouille:
peux-tu me montrer un post où quelqu'un t'as remercié sur macgé?
Merci d'avance.



bidou1230 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> D'abord excusez moi si je post au mauvais endroit ou si ma question vous paraît triviale, mais je suis novice dans le domaine.
> 
> ...


----------



## ntx (10 Mars 2009)

boissonnfive a dit:


> Tu double cliques sur le fichier MainMenu.nib: Interface Builder va ouvrir le menu de l'application Aperçu. Tu n'as plus qu'à modifier le sous-menu "Quitter Aperçu" en changeant la "Key equiv." Pomme+Q par Pomme+W.


Je vais faire mon Tatouille de base : c'est complètement débile autant appuyer directement sur Q :rateau:
Je voudrais quand même bien savoir en quoi cela est gênant d'avoir l'application ouverte ?  Ca sent quand même le Windowsien qui n'est pas sevrer de Windows :rateau:

PS : merci Tatouille  Comme ça il y en a un


----------



## tatouille (10 Mars 2009)

ntx a dit:


> Je vais faire mon Tatouille de base : c'est complètement débile autant appuyer directement sur Q :rateau:
> Je voudrais quand même bien savoir en quoi cela est gênant d'avoir l'application ouverte ?  Ca sent quand même le Windowsien qui n'est pas sevrer de Windows :rateau:
> 
> PS : merci Tatouille  Comme ça il y en a un



 il semblerait qu'on a une nouvelle fournee de niewbs et de peigne-cul et peigne-dent en wagon a calmer,

de toute les facons avec les nibs compiles on aura plus ce genre de commentaire de guigui par ailleurs ce message (*concernant la modification d'un nib d'une application sous license*) devrait etre supprime -> hack/vol sur software proprietaire


de plus une petite perle bah si mon guigui ca marcherait la croix rouge juste en reconnectant l'outlet sur *1*
hey ouais mon jacouille, bon a part ces horreurs...

http://forums.macg.co/developpement...osix-sous-mac-os-pour-un-linuxien-256578.html

CFRetain count +2

les liens/mot-clefs c'est pour google


----------



## Céroce (11 Mars 2009)

Tatouille, tu n'es pas obligé de répondre, non plus.
Je ne vais pas remettre en cause ton expertise technique, mais répondre d'une façon courtoise, ça aussi ça fait partie des règles du forum.


----------



## r e m y (11 Mars 2009)

Merci Tatouille, car au travers de tes différentes diatribes, j'ai appris qu'on pouvait reconnecter l'outlet de la croix rouge sur 1.... (bon, je ne sais pas encore à quoi ça va me servir, mais je suis spur qu'en suivant tes périgrinations sur les forums, je finirai par trouver!)

Bon pour revenir à la question de base, changer le comportement de POmme-W en POmme-Q n'est par une bonne idée à mon sens, d'une part parce qu'il est aussi simple de faire un POmme-Q directement, mais surtout parce qu'en changeant POmme-W en POmme-Q on ne pourrait plus fermer une seule fenêtre d'Aperçu, sans QUITTER Aperçu (ce qui est un peu gênant quand on à plusieurs fenêtres Aperçus ouvertes et qu'on ne veut en fermer qu'une!)

Si vraiment on veut qu'Aperçu soit quitté lorsqu'on a fermé la dernière de ses fenêtres, il faut développer un petit daemon tournant en tâche de fond (un petit Applescript doit faire l'affaire), qui surveille la présence d'Aperçu dans les applications actives et qui la "kill" si elle n'a aucune fenêtre ouverte.


----------



## daffyb (11 Mars 2009)

bidou1230 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'avoue être très surpris par la réponse de tatouille... Si ma question ne mérite pas selon vous une réponse, n'y répondez pas, mais inutile d'être véhément.
> 
> ...


Juste pour mieux comprendre le pourquoi du comment (c'est pour faire avancer la science)
En quoi ça apporte un confort d'avoir l'application Aperçu de fermée ? Au contraire, je vous plutot ça comme un inconvénient, puisque tu devras la réouvrir si tu en as encore besoin.
Comme déjà dit, ça sent l'habitué à windows qui aime n'avoir qu'une application lancée à la fois. Il faut évoluer, MacOS est fait pour avoir plein d'appli lancée en parallèle. Elles se mettent "en sommeil" quand elle ne sont pas utilisées, alors à quoi bon ??


----------



## ceslinstinct (11 Mars 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Si vraiment on veut qu'Aperçu soit quitté lorsqu'on a fermé la dernière de ses fenêtres, il faut développer un petit daemon tournant en tâche de fond (un petit Applescript doit faire l'affaire), qui surveille la présence d'Aperçu dans les applications actives et qui la "kill" si elle n'a aucune fenêtre ouverte.



Bonjour

Il a posé la même question sur un autre forum le 7 de ce mois et la réponse est un AppleScript qui surveille Aperçu (c'est pas moi qui est répondu).

Il n'a pas répondu, je pense que c'est une solution qui ne lui convient pas (et pourtant ça marche, j'ai testé pour voir).

Donc chercher une solution autre qu'avec AppleScript.

@+


----------



## r e m y (11 Mars 2009)

Dans ce cas, il faudrait peut-être qu'il explique pourquoi l'applescript de lui plait pas 
(j'ai bien une idée.... comme visiblement il n'aime pas avoir une application ouverte s'il n'en a pas l'usage, garder une application ouverte pour ne pas avoir à fermer manuellement une autre application ouverte, c'est un peu shadock!)


----------



## TYPO 48 (11 Mars 2009)

Comme NTX et REMY, je répondrais que, si tu veux fermer l'application en même temps que le document en cours, tu tapes simplement Pomme Q au lieu de Pomme W. Pourquoi se tracasser plus ? Ça ne marche pas comme cela ?
Et puis, dis-nous enfin pourquoi tu ne veux pas laisser l'application ouverte ! Si c'est une application lourde comme Photoshop ou Illustrator, quand tu en auras besoin à nouveau, il faudra la recharger...



tatouille a dit:


> c'est que tu n'as pas ete a l'ecole ou as des problemes de lecture je te donne la solution et te dis que ce n'est pas possible et essaye d'eclaicir la logique illogique derriere, si apres tu ne veux entendre que toi meme en disant mais si... tu restes tout seul et tu poses des questions devant ton mirroir



Quant à Tatouille, il a un comportement plutôt primaire et a, lui, des problèmes d'écriture. J'aimerais qu'il me dise quelle école il a fréquentée pour que j'évite d'y mettre mes gosses...


----------



## tatouille (11 Mars 2009)

Céroce a dit:


> Tatouille, tu n'es pas obligé de répondre, non plus.
> Je ne vais pas remettre en cause ton expertise technique, mais répondre d'une façon courtoise, ça aussi ça fait partie des règles du forum.



mais oui mon chers Ceroce je le sais bien mais a la difference d'eux je m'amuse et ils se prennent tellement au serieux derriere leur clavier qu'ils me prettent de l'aggressivite ou d'autre état d'âme la ou il n'y en a pas ( par nature je suis assez joueur donc je me met en mode cretin, ce qui prouve une chose, le cretin n'aime pas les mirroirs  ):

mais a part ceci, je confirme 

1: je trouve l'idee stupide et pas tres bien pensee a la base
2: il n'y a pas de solution a part ecrire son app (ne me dites pas que tous vos trucs et bidouilles sont des solutions...)
3: les belges ne devraient pas faire de gamin 

hey gamin revient c'est pour rire, gamin, gamin...

pour conclure  "quam ultores _offensse_ alicujus cum aliis", et tu comprendras Ceroce qu'etant ex-activiste-punk GPL ceci dit en passant m'a ferme a jamais beaucoup d'opportunites de carriere, la petite morale seventeen sarcozienne me fait sourire, le plus inquetiant c'est que cela semble aussi traverser les generations et les frontieres et se rependre putridement dans le monde du logiciel qui etait encore un bastion protege, mais Jacques nous avait prevenu.


----------



## Céroce (12 Mars 2009)

J'ai pas bien suivi les cours de latin au collège (par contre, j'y ai beaucoup progressé en dessin).
Je crois que personne n'a rien contre les sarcasmes ici, mais c'est quand même rude quand ça provient d'un inconnu.

Dans la vraie vie, on peut appeler un pote "ma couille", mais pas quelqu'un qu'on n'a jamais rencontré. Sur un forum, c'est pareil D'autant plus que l'humour y passe mal.


----------



## r e m y (12 Mars 2009)

Céroce a dit:


> ...
> Dans la vraie vie, on peut appeler un pote "ma couille", mais pas quelqu'un qu'on n'a jamais rencontré. Sur un forum, c'est pareil D'autant plus que l'humour y passe mal.


 

C'est un vrai sujet de philo ça.... Les comportements sociaux sont-ils, voire DOIVENT-ils, être les mêmes dans la vie numérique et dans la vrai vie?

En attendant c'est un sujet de sketch..... sur le Net des parfaits inconnus sont susceptibles de t'apostropher en te demandant "Veux-tu être mon ami?", et personne ne s'en offusque (même si ça peut rapidement devenir gonflant.... a minima gonfler sa boite Mail). Das la vrai vie, si à toute heure du jour et de la nuit, des inconnus viennent sonner à ta porte en te posant la même question... ça risque de très mal se passer!


----------



## tatouille (12 Mars 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est un vrai sujet de philo ça.... Les comportements sociaux sont-ils, voire DOIVENT-ils, être les mêmes dans la vie numérique et dans la vrai vie?
> 
> En attendant c'est un sujet de sketch..... sur le Net des parfaits inconnus sont susceptibles de t'apostropher en te demandant "Veux-tu être mon ami?", et personne ne s'en offusque (même si ça peut rapidement devenir gonflant.... a minima gonfler sa boite Mail). Das la vrai vie, si à toute heure du jour et de la nuit, des inconnus viennent sonner à ta porte en te posant la même question... ça risque de très mal se passer!



ca depend du chassis


----------

